# Crank pulley bolt specs



## misfit2332 (Aug 25, 2014)

Stock 84 gti motor. 1.8 8v jh. Ordered the bolt for the middle of the crank pulley from techtonic tunings website and it was too big. Anyone know the actual size? Non ac car


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

'84 was a "split year" so you need to order the bolt by VIN. FR


----------



## misfit2332 (Aug 25, 2014)

Okay will do. Thank you!


----------



## misfit2332 (Aug 25, 2014)

What exactly am I looking for in the vin


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

Since the part you got from Techtonics Tuning was "too big" I'll bet that the part you need is VW PN N0101371 which is listed as M12X1.5X35. (The other size is apparently M14X1.5X40.) If I were you I would simply call Techtonics and tell them that the part they sent doesn't fit your application. When I looked at their website I saw two PNs 106 115 and 106 117. If you ordered 106 115 (which they show as correct for your car) and that is what they sent I'll bet that they don't stock the smaller size. Those are TT PNs so they don't help much to cross reference with VW. Both of those bolt sizes from a VW parts program are hex head bolts. (VW went to a 12 point bolt circa 1985 -- that one has a head that looks more like a star.)

A note on reading the bolt size: M12 is the diameter, 1.5 is the thread pitch and 35, the length means 35mm. 

You could also call a dealer and ask the parts department. FR


----------



## misfit2332 (Aug 25, 2014)

I got the m14 one from TT. I'll order the 12 mm one which should fit. If not I'll call the local dealership. Thanks for the help


----------

